# New camera Cannon PowerShot SX120 IS



## JadeIcing (Dec 6, 2010)

Cannon PowerShot SX120 IS but my mom said I have to wait till x-mas! :shock::biggrin::X


----------



## BSAR (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome! That one is similar to mine. I have the Canon Powershot SX20 IS


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 25, 2010)

love it so far


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 27, 2010)

JadeIcing* wrote: *


> I am stuck home sick. Not fair. I think I will grab geckos and play with my new camera.


----------

